
School Shooting Simulation Trains Teachers for the Worst - SeanBoocock
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/01/us/school-shooting-simulation.html
======
SeanBoocock
In light of the horrible events of today, this article strikes me as even more
disappointing. I can understand why this and similar efforts are approved:
they purport to reduce harm while not addressing the controversial structural
issues that lead to school shootings. It pains me, though, to see tactical
combat-esque simulations presented as a solution, however partial, to mass
shooting events in the United States.

These problems call for social and political solutions, not technological
ones.

